# What are you reading right now?



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

So what are you bookworms reading at the moment and what have you enjoyed reading recently?

  	I am reading Sweeet Valley Confidential which is a SVH book set 10 years later! I loved reading the SVH books as a kid and this is equally as awesome.  I feel that they have plugged it as an adult book though, howeverit doesn't feel like an adult book - seems like they threw a bit of sex and swearing into a young adult book! But I am loving it!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 15, 2011)

im reading jane eyre by charlotte bronte.. bt i never seem to have the time to read more than 1 page at a time. esp when i leave for work before the sun rises and only reach home at abt 8pm everyday.. i used to love reading though.. i have more than 2 tall shelves worth of books.. wat are your favs lou?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

oh Jane Eyre is a lovely story! I hope you get to read a bit more of it soon! And i know what you mean about having no time to read, i don't read as much as i used to.

  	My favourite author is Sophie Kinsella who writes the shopaholic series of books as well as some stand alone novels.  She writes very well and I love her stories!   All very easy reading. I also love Stephen King books for a scare!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, Jane Eyre...my favourite novel!  I think I have read it about 30 times, at least!  And Wuthering Heights.  I majored in English Lit and the 19th century Brits were my faovurites.  Right now I am on the last 30 pages of a reread of Pride and Prejudice. I am really behind in my reading these days. I usually read 50 or more novels a year, so need to step it up.  I used to be a moderator on a book chat, which sadly AOL disbanded years and years ago when they dropped all their chat rooms.  But I did run a fun month long class on Dracula one October and had 20 "students" who saw Dracula more as the movie than the actually novel, which is very different. No movie version has done it justice and I would love to direct one! When I pick out my next read I will put it up here!  I am also reading The Witch of Prague (forget author) on my Kindle!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Ah, Jane Eyre...my favourite novel!  I think I have read it about 30 times, at least!  And Wuthering Heights.  I majored in English Lit and the 19th century Brits were my faovurites.  Right now I am on the last 30 pages of a reread of Pride and Prejudice. I am really behind in my reading these days. I usually read 50 or more novels a year, so need to step it up.  I used to be a moderator on a book chat, which sadly AOL disbanded years and years ago when they dropped all their chat rooms.  But I did run a fun month long class on Dracula one October and *had 20 "students" who saw Dracula more as the movie than the actually novel, which is very different. *No movie version has done it justice and I would love to direct one! When I pick out my next read I will put it up here!  I am also reading The Witch of Prague (forget author) on my Kindle!


	oh dear! yeah that is always a pain when the films are nothing like the novels!


----------



## sayah (Apr 15, 2011)

The latest from Harlan Coben. I love his books.


----------



## n_c (Apr 15, 2011)

Still stuck on Stephen King. I'm currently going thru the Dark Tower series.


----------



## sayah (Apr 15, 2011)

n_c said:


> Still stuck on Stephen King. I'm currently going thru the Dark Tower series.



 	I've heard good things about them. How scary?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

n_c said:


> Still stuck on Stephen King. I'm currently going thru the Dark Tower series.


	oh we have those at home but i haven't read any yet! nick has and loves them!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Ah, Jane Eyre...my favourite novel!  I think I have read it about 30 times, at least!  And Wuthering Heights.  I majored in English Lit and the 19th century Brits were my faovurites.  Right now I am on the last 30 pages of a reread of Pride and Prejudice. I am really behind in my reading these days. I usually read 50 or more novels a year, so need to step it up.  I used to be a moderator on a book chat, which sadly AOL disbanded years and years ago when they dropped all their chat rooms.  But I did run a fun month long class on Dracula one October and had 20 "students" who saw Dracula more as the movie than the actually novel, which is very different. No movie version has done it justice and I would love to direct one! When I pick out my next read I will put it up here!  I am also reading The Witch of Prague (forget author) on my Kindle!


	you have? well then im more determined to read it.. what do you reckon is the next book i should read then? ive read pride and prejudice and i LOVED it!!! mr darcy is so yummy (sorry for using a very 21st century term for describing a 19th century character)!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 17, 2011)

Stephen King freaks me out. Every since I saw the original version of The Shining I knew I could never read his books. Too local, too twisted for me!  He is, however, the king of horror! 

  	Right now I am reading Chainless Soul, by Katherine Frank (a bio on Emily Bronte) and The Letters of Emily Dickinson.  This should prove interesting to compare the two reclusive Victorian writers at the same time!  This was not planned!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> you have? well then im more determined to read it.. what do you reckon is the next book i should read then? ive read pride and prejudice and i LOVED it!!! mr darcy is so yummy (sorry for using a very 21st century term for describing a 19th century character)!!


  	yeah i think all the letters in the shopaholic books are so funny! and the shining is very very freaky indeed!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2011)

I just started reading Eat, Pray, Love and i am enjoying it so far


----------



## n_c (Apr 19, 2011)

nunu said:


> I just started reading Eat, Pray, Love and i am enjoying it so far



 	I want to read it too!


----------



## renateos (Jan 19, 2012)

Currently I'm reading "The girl who played with fire" by Stieg Larsson. I'm almost done so next I'll be reading the last one in this trilogy: "The girl who kicked the hornets' nest"  These books are really good and I highly recommend them.


----------



## Kara Thrace (Jan 19, 2012)

A Dance with dragons by George R.R. Martin


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 19, 2012)

Right now I'm reading Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter. Before this I was neck deep in the Fire and Ice series! Oh and to the people that are reading the Dark Tower Series by Stephen King. They are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## anne082 (Feb 19, 2012)

right now im reading Lover Eternal...book 2 of The Black Dagger Brotherhood


----------



## aradhana (Feb 19, 2012)

the last fiction book i read was 'the help', and i finished that in november! i need something new....any suggestions, ladies? i'm kinda squeamish, so horror and stuff is probably not my thing...


----------



## meleftie (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm currently reading Stephen King's 11/22/63.  Been a fan of his since early tween years and now pushing 40 and still love him!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 10, 2012)

aradhana said:


> the last fiction book i read was 'the help', and i finished that in november! i need something new....any suggestions, ladies? i'm kinda squeamish, so horror and stuff is probably not my thing...



 	How are you with Fantasy? I happily recommend A Song of Ice and Fire. Its the book series that the HBO Series Game of Thrones is based on. I have them on my kindle good reads so far.


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 10, 2012)

White Girl Problems. The main character is a bit into herself, but I still like it. She states everything you think in your mind, but too afraid to say a loud. Still reading it.

  	I also bought the Hunger Games book wanted to read it before I saw the movie. After I read that trilogy I'm going to start the girl in the dragon tattoo trilogy.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 10, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> White Girl Problems. The main character is a bit into herself, but I still like it. She states everything you think in your mind, but too afraid to say a loud. Still reading it.
> 
> I also bought the Hunger Games book wanted to read it before I saw the movie. After I read that trilogy I'm going to start the girl in the dragon tattoo trilogy.


 
	Actually for a book that's directed at the tween market the Hunger Games are very good. I've read two out of three of the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo trilogy so far and while I found them entertaining that first book took a while to pick up in my opinion but it still turned out to be a good read. Can't wait to get to the last one.


----------



## lookinlovely (Mar 11, 2012)

I am reading We Need to Talk About Kevin.  So far so good.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 12, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> How are you with Fantasy? I happily recommend A Song of Ice and Fire. Its the book series that the HBO Series Game of Thrones is based on. I have them on my kindle good reads so far.



 	thanks! it's been a long time since i read a fantasy book, but i will check it out next time i'm at the book store! often i just stay away from genres i don't usually read because i don't know where to begin!!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 12, 2012)

lookinlovely said:


> I am reading We Need to Talk About Kevin.  So far so good.



 	i really enjoyed that book, though it was pretty heavy.  i have yet to see the film...


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 13, 2012)

aradhana said:


> thanks! it's been a long time since i read a fantasy book, but i will check it out next time i'm at the book store! often i just stay away from genres i don't usually read because i don't know where to begin!!



 	I recommend the Song of Ice and Fire series too!
  	It's really interesting and well written.


----------



## lookinlovely (Mar 15, 2012)

I am a little over half way through and I am a bit nervous to continue....I'm not quite sure what to expect....


aradhana said:


> i really enjoyed that book, though it was pretty heavy.  i have yet to see the film...


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 10, 2012)

I´m reading "Female Chauvinist Pigs" for the second time. I highly recomend it! It´s a book that everyone should read at least once.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2012)

Any other suggestions ladies and gents? I'm looking for new books to add to my kindle.


----------



## sayah (May 15, 2012)

Divergent was pretty good. I read it after the Hunger Games trilogy.


----------



## supasta (May 15, 2012)

Definetly Divergent by Veronica Roth and I Am Alive by Cameron Jace

  	loved them


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2012)

i'm reading that fifty shades of grey book.... naughty


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 2, 2012)

Just finished 50 Shades of Grey and I have moved on to Fifty Shades Darker. I was mocking these books for peddling sex but of course your tune can sure change when you actually start reading. Although, I must say the number of times Ana orgasms in the span of 24 hours is impossible and she never seems to mention messing up the sheets with it or anything. So internal orgasms?  And they have sex so many times a day how isn't her vagina a sore and dry sponge?

  	And if I remember in the first book she and Christian have sex without a condom and he comes, she doesn't want to talk about that "first" in her life?


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 2, 2012)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Just finished 50 Shades of Grey and I have moved on to Fifty Shades Darker. I was mocking these books for peddling sex but of course your tune can sure change when you actually start reading. Although, I must say the number of times Ana orgasms in the span of 24 hours is impossible and she never seems to mention messing up the sheets with it or anything. So internal orgasms?  And they have sex so many times a day how isn't her vagina a sore and dry sponge?  And if I remember in the first book she and Christian have sex without a condom and he comes, she doesn't want to talk about that "first" in her life?


    I think the "firsts" are more in reference to those both she and Christian share together. Having sex without a condom wasn't a first for him because the shot always came into play with everyone before.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 2, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I think the "firsts" are more in reference to those both she and Christian share together. Having sex without a condom wasn't a first for him because the shot always came into play with everyone before.


	Now of course I know that, but if you're narrating your experiences with sex and a guy comes in you---I bet you'll mention how the sensation is and how you felt when it happened. It was totally over looked.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 3, 2012)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Now of course I know that, but if you're narrating your experiences with sex and a guy comes in you---I bet you'll mention how the sensation is and how you felt when it happened. It was totally over looked.


  	Fair point well made. ;-)


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been on Fifty Shades Darker for the last two in a half months I can't seem to finish it. I just find it repetitive in so many ways but yes the book is entertaining somewhat. Anyway I need to pick up an LSAT book lol.


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

I started reading the Works of Edgar Allan Poe.


----------



## Jenrbelt (Sep 3, 2012)

I am reading "The Other Wes Moore." this book should be mandatory reading for all parents, educators, and anyone else who has a relationship with a child. It was written by Wes Moore and is a true story. Two African American boys born in the same year, same neighborhood, given the same name, absentee fathers, etc. One works in the White House, the other is on on Death Row for murder. The white house Wes Moore contacted the death row Wes Moore and wanted to see how their lives could be so entirely different when they shared so many similarities. Either could have ended up with the other's fate. This book shows how important the choices we make in life are and how any one person who touches a child's life can make a difference. If one adult would have reached out to the death row Wes Moore, his fate could have been changed. Heart breaking and interesting stuff! Saw it on a college required reading table and was interested since my Bachelor's was in Literature.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 16, 2013)

Get The Guy by Matthew Hussey. Ordered it through Amazon UK. Learned of him from The Beyond Black and White website for Black women who want to date interracially; he had a youtube guest spot here and there.  He got picked to be on a show for NBC about match making but it seems like the most scripted tv crap. So I wanted to get his book before he loses his advice giving essence. There's an Americanized version coming out in April but couldn't wait to see what this was about.


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 9, 2013)

Hunger Games #3


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 4, 2013)

Currently reading The Great Gatsby.
  	I'm one of the few who never read it in school.


----------



## Debbs (May 4, 2013)

Just started The Man in 3B by Carl Weber.


----------



## therapeuticglam (May 23, 2013)

Not much to reading these days. I do bought books in bookstore whenever I see an interesting one. It's just that I can't find time to read them.


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 23, 2013)

Black Dahlia


----------



## Beryl (Dec 18, 2013)

Herbs - Lesley Bremness


----------



## Socallmelovely (Feb 10, 2014)

the Soloist by Steve Lopez. Can't wait to watch the movie when I'm done


----------



## shedontusejelly (Feb 20, 2014)

I just started reading "Milkweed" by Jerry Spinelli.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 26, 2014)

Right now I'm reading Novels for my Latin American/Caribbean Lit class. I just finished "In the Time of the Butterflies" by Julia Alvarez. This was a good read, although the story is about the real life Mirabal sisters, who version in fiction. Now I've started on "The White Woman of the Green Bicycle".


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just finished reading* Me, Before You* by Jojo Moyes.  Great read that underscores how quickly and
unexpectedly life can change.


----------



## Jesi James (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi all =). I'm trying to read books that have been deemed as cult classics, so I'm reading Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen. I love the proper sarcasm and humor so far.


----------



## tiera720 (May 21, 2014)

I know I'm so late to the party but I am currently reading Bridget jones' diary. I love it so far.


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

I'm embarrassed to admit:   Vampire academy (bloodlines series.).    And   The black dagger brotherhood. Last book out.    I love my vamps!


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I love my vamps!


  lmao

  seriously?

  I will sound like a total geek.. I am reading:  House of Cards , a tale of hubris and wretched excess on Wall St.


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I have house of cards on my kindle lol.   I read either murder mysteries (alphabet series ) or vampire crap.   I've been trying to read Steve jobs book for the longest and the "outliers" book but I can't make myself read anything useful.   It's all vampire crap w a dose of smut in them


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 21, 2014)

Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn
  All I'm going to say is read the book before the movie comes out.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn
> All I'm going to say is read the book before the movie comes out.


  I had started that and I think I lost it on my old kindle...need to re-download it.

  Reading Infernal Devices Trilogy, Clockwork Princess....waiting for the last book in the Mortal Devices series to come out....I'm a sucker for YA mythical and dystopian stuff.   Honestly I'll read most genres.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I love my vamps!


   ...and coons


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn
> All I'm going to say is read the book before the movie comes out.






Hey Dilli---I just downloaded *Gone Girl* to my Kindle yesterday.  Staying up to read tonight since I don't have PT tomorrow!


----------



## Socallmelovely (May 25, 2014)

Hey ladies! I am currently reading the final installment of the Wicked Series, Out of Oz! I have read and own every book in this series AND I LOVE THEM! Seriously enjoying myself with this one ladies! Happy reading!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I love my vamps!


  Well it could be worse-----like Raccoon Academy


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Well it could be worse-----like Raccoon Academy :lol: [/COLOR]


:lol:


----------



## mosha010 (May 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hahahaha I just saw this!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hahahaha I just saw this!


Would you read it lol


----------



## novocainedreams (May 26, 2014)

Socallmelovely said:


> Hey ladies! I am currently reading the final installment of the Wicked Series, Out of Oz! I have read and own every book in this series AND I LOVE THEM! Seriously enjoying myself with this one ladies! Happy reading!


  I love Gregory Maguire! Wicked was the first book I read, but love them all!


----------



## Aronui (May 31, 2014)

I'm reading the last in Gail Carriger's Parasol Protectorate series, and have the Finishing School series waiting for me.


----------



## makeupat40 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am finishing up... New York to Dallas by J.D. Robb. My favorite read this summer.


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 12, 2014)

i'm reading a movable feast by hemingway again <3


----------



## Flavia (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm currently reading Tana French's Faithful Place after almost a year of not reading anything and I'm so glad I started up again because I'm loving this book.


----------



## SannyRo (Dec 30, 2014)

Game of thrones: Ice and Fire; started it last Sunday, completed half of it.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 11, 2015)

I read whatever I'm in the mood for. Anything from YA to smutty romances. 

  The last book I read was Cartel by Lili St. Germain. It was.... interesting. lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm currently reading Mystic River again. I was reminded of it because of the Sephora thread. I just finished Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children. *shrugs* meh.


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

David Baldacci Mystery Man


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well it could be worse-----like Raccoon Academy








Speaking f Raccoons, have you seen this wonderful story, Mr Nymous , a star on youtube ! ( a beautiful raccoon )


----------



## Dadale (Mar 8, 2016)

haruki murakami after dark


----------



## Basselu (Dec 1, 2018)

I am currently reading the Thackeray Vanity Fair. Now the series has been released on this book, but I want to finish reading the book first, and then watch it. I really like how the author writes. He perfectly selects words to describe the characters and their character.


----------



## JamesLanin (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord of the Rings.


----------



## MartinDavidson (Mar 18, 2019)

I am reading saving guide blogs on crafts products.


----------



## lapeuge (Mar 21, 2022)

The Snowman by Jo Nesbo. Great book!


----------



## ellisael (Jul 25, 2022)

Reading Brave New World by Huxley. INTENSE


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 8, 2022)

The blue script for a feature called Longing. We go to camera next week.


----------

